# Review of Emmett Cooke’s The Business of Music Licensing course by Evenant



## donbodin (Apr 20, 2017)

I finally had a chance to write up my full review of Emmett Cooke’s The Business of Music Licensing course. The material has helped me to realize a "course" correction was needed in my plan for music licensing success. Taking what I have learned from the material and putting it into action has already shown proven successful for me as I sail onward on this great big sea of licensing possibilities.

Check out the full review here: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...icensing-evenants-online-course-emmett-cooke/

The course is available for $37 from http://courses.evenant.com/p/the-business-of-music-licensing/?affcode=22931_rdp8gxmz (Evenant Online Courses)


In the spirit of transparency Evenant is one of Sample Library Review's partners.


----------



## GULL (Apr 21, 2017)

donbodin said:


> I finally had a chance to write up my full review of Emmett Cooke’s The Business of Music Licensing course. The material has helped me to realize a "course" correction was needed in my plan for music licensing success. Taking what I have learned from the material and putting it into action has already shown proven successful for me as I sail onward on this great big sea of licensing possibilities.
> 
> Check out the full review here: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...icensing-evenants-online-course-emmett-cooke/
> 
> ...



Is this course different from his book?


----------



## donbodin (Apr 21, 2017)

GULL said:


> Is this course different from his book?


I don't have the book so hard for me to comment. From what I understand the course has some new info and contains an updated list of leads of music libraries.


----------



## GULL (Apr 21, 2017)

My mistake. Just jumped in, I have the book already


----------

